# Dash, headliner flocking



## DavidClark (Sep 22, 2010)

Hi,

Looking to get my dash,pillars and headlining flocked. Is there anywhere in aberdeenshire that does this or scotland?

I know of lots down london, manchester way but nothing up north?

Any help would be great

thanks :thumb:


----------



## DavidClark (Sep 22, 2010)

48 views and no replys..... take it theres nothing then


----------



## evobaz (Aug 28, 2007)

Don't think there's many (if any at all) do flocking in Scotland. Most folks that I know that have had it done have used companies down south.


----------



## Chris Latham (Jan 25, 2009)

Hi David

Your probably sorted now as this thread is a few months old but just to let you know that we do Custom Flocking & Powder Coating if your still interested.

We are based on Wrexham Ind Estate, North Wales, just around the corner from Demon Tweeks.

Cheers

Chris @ PRP


----------



## DavidClark (Sep 22, 2010)

Wish i knew about this before! Had it done buy someone down south. Did a good job of the pillars, sunvisors, but the headling came out a mess. He was a nice guy though and bought me a new headlining that a lot of people wouldn't of done.

I have sourced second hand pillars but am now going to get them retrimmed in leather, wish i done this first. 

Thanks for letting me know tho!


----------



## rig-pig (Dec 12, 2009)

if you contact RA Motorsport in Perth im sure they know someone that does this local to Perth


----------



## hutchus_1 (Aug 17, 2009)

A friend of a friend has started doing this in Newcastle, not sure if thats still to far for you? Supposed to be really good value

www.FlockFinishes.co.uk


----------

